# Estate sale guilt?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've picked up a few hand tools at very good prices at estate sales in my area.

I usually locate them through online sites that show a Google map of the estate sales' locations.

Sometimes, when I see a listing for an estate sale with hand tools that is located close to my house, I think, "Hooray! Somebody died close to where I live!"

Should I feel guilty?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Brett: I try to take the high road when negotiating for tools at sales conducted by the late woodworker's family. They often have no clue of a tool's value. I'd prefer to assist them in properly valuing these tools, rather than make a quick hit and run. However, if an item has been clearly priced, I really have no qualms about buying it for that price. It IS their estimation of its worth. I hate to see these slime-balls beat up on the hapless widows, aggressively offering a fraction of the tools' worth. And then there are situations like the new-looking McCulloch Eager Beaver chainsaw… the woman said it won't start and so $3. Got it home and realized that the rope knot had unraveled and spun the rope up inside the recoil. 10 minutes later, I had a new chainsaw. There's plenty of deals if you want to go out and look for them, no need to chisel trusting homeowners out of their woodworking treasures with aggressive low-balling.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely. Don't buy any of the great bargains. Save 'em for me. After all, the person could haunt ya. 
Didja see my smilie face?
In a whisper:
Go after the good stuff.
Bill


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Unless you miss grandpa's funeral because you are shopping at his estate sale, there is no need to feel guilty.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO its only worth what someone would pay for it. Now if you turn around and sell items for 1000% profit i might be entitled to feel guilty. Karma can be a nasty little son of a gun.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as you didn't kill the deceased, I wouldn't worry about it. I've killed a lot of woodworkers, bought their tools, and felt guilty about it. That's a joke. 
.
I'm with both Bill and Poopie. Offer fair price and avoid hauntings


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky, you got a good deal…

As for the deceased, they will be very happy with you getting a good deal, After all they are already at the place we are all dying to get to…...


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The deceased might have been very happy to give the item(s) away to have them used by a wood worker as opposed to having a "collector" put them on a shelf to collect rust.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Do you feel like a grave robber?


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Grave robber? No.

If you stop and think about it, those of us using vintage/antique tools are almost certainly using "a dead man's" tools. I prefer to think that I am honoring the intent of the dearly departed by giving their old tools a home where they will be valued for their utility, instead of cast aside as the debris from someone's life.

As for pricing, I am with poopiekat, if they put a price on it that is way below market I am not going to argue, I am going to pay it and walk away happy.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no problem buying the tools; the pangs of guilt are because of the momentary feeling of gladness I have that someone is having an estate sale with tools (which means a momentary feeling of gladness that someone died and I might get to buy his/her tools).


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Generally items in an estate sale are there because nobody else in the family wants or needs it. I don't think it's bad to get excited about them.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

As long as you're not taking advantage of anybody through deceit, you shouldn't have anything to feel guilty about. The survivors want to convert artifacts into cash, and that's their right (provided they're the lawful owners). You're simply helping them to do so.

Years ago, I rented a little house from a 99 year old retired machinist. All of our dealings were with the grandson, who was very nice. Once while he was telling me stories about his grandfather, I expressed curiosity about whatever happened to his machinist tools. His face went grim as he explained that soon after his grandfather entered a nursing home, somebody came and swindled his (now deceased) grandmother… purchasing a complete machist tool set for a pittance.

Be kind to old people. It will come back to you in blessings.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

When I die, I would love to see my tools live on and help out another woodworker, regardless of price .. I'd imagine most woodworkers feel the same. A lot of times, people are happy to see their loved ones stuff go to someone who will care for it just as much as they did .. and I don't think price is as much an issue then.

I could be wrong who knows.

-jeremy


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I know that neither of my sons are into wood. Probably, in my will, I intend to have my shop donated to a good cause, like a woodworking shop for underprivileged people, something like that.


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't feel guilty.. I dont. just last week I went to an estate sale and picked up a craftsman lathe, a craftsman router table with 1hp router, a 1948 craftsman band saw not sure on the size but its huge, 8 blades for it plus extra belts, a dozen chisels for the lathe, and the entirety of his wood collection, a 3/4 full tub of finishing paste, a 20ft roll of canvas, and a dozen paint brushes for less than $200. A friend told me the wood alone is worth 3 times what I paid for the whole lot tools and all. I am 31 and I don't have a lot of money and am new to woodworking. I would like to think that the previous owner would be happy that I am getting lots of use out of his tools rather than some relative who wouldn't appreciate what they inherited. The family thought they were asking too much for the "pile of firewood" that was stashed in his workshop. They asked me if I was crazy the next day when I came back and bought the rest of the wood.
-Jeremy


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Bertha..LOL

That's one of the funniest lines I've read on LJ


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm sure undertakers have the same dilemma.

As to the pricing, it depends. If the pricing is stupid *either way* , I would take them aside and mention it. They are not equipped to price them properly. They have other things to worry about. I wouldn't take advantage of them.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Love garage sales and a big fan of estate sales. Not sure why the estate sale isnt run by an auctioneer as this often brings a more fair price.

Feeling guilt is nothing more then showing you are a decent human being and have a conscience. How you deal with is that is as individual as a snowflake. Personally I would always offer what "I" feel is a fair price so that both parties win.

I would never rip off an elderly person as I do not want to suffer an eternity in the bowels of hell.


----------



## Crackerjak (Jul 14, 2012)

I usually feel guilty when I wish there were more estate sales close by…On the other hand, I feel honored to carry on the tradition of using hand tools. I'm still amazed of the quality of craftsmanship as compared to tools nowadays.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't confuse "Hooray, somone died" with "Hooray, tools for sale".

I'm sure the latter expression is more indicative of your actual feelings. I've bought some real gems from estate sales for far less than their "street" value. Of course, if estate sales sold goods for ebay prices, who would bother going to estate sales? I've been lucky enough to get some REALLY nice stuff in near new condition.
I only wish I could see the lucky prick's face when he buys my tool lot (hopefully in 40-50 years). And I hope he gets a good deal.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a young luthier friend who just scored a premier metal gun lathe that with accessories, cost the previous owner $6500. The day it arrived at the original buyer's house, he was in the hospital and died of cancer. His wife put it on CL for $3500 and my young friend went to her house immediately with $2000 cash and snagged it. 
Did he rip her off? Well, he is an accomplished luthier and gunstock maker, and is a graduate of a technical college with an associates in metalworking. He takes great care of his tools, and the boy will make a good piece of his living on what comes off that lathe. I'd hope the wife recognized this when she sold it to this young man, who could have never owned this lathe otherwise.


----------

